# BG-E16 an ergonomic disaster?



## JMZawodny (Nov 17, 2014)

My BG-E16 came in for my 7D2. The first thing I noticed was the tray you need to use in order to install batteries in the grip. There are two trays, one for AA cells and another for a pair of LP-E6N. The tray loads into the end of the grip. The tray makes the grip needlessly thick. As a result, the distance between the shutter release button and the AF ... buttons on the back are a good half inch further apart then they are on the body. My hands are not small (I'm 6'2") and the difference is not entirely comfortable. The little lever below the joystick replicates the function of the lever around the joystick on the back. The issue with that is it is nearly impossible to flip the lever and rotate the wheel just behind the shutter release on the grip with one hand (I use that combo to change the ISO).

They should have maintained the geometry of the controls found on the body and they should have done so with a trayless design. Not sure what they were thinking.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2014)

The switch to the end loading trays started a few years back with the 5D MK III. It is a big improvement, simply because it allows the grip to be stronger, and leaves room for the joystick on the vertical grip.
Using a tray, at least for AA batteries is a very good thing. If AA batteries go bad and drip acid all over, you can remove the tray and clean it up, or just buy another without buying a whole new grip.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the grip ergonomics. With a larger lens on the camera the extra girth makes it easier for me to support the camera.


----------



## nonac (Nov 18, 2014)

You'll get used to the ergonomics. I have the grip on my 5d Mk III and the new 7d Mk II. They both feel very much the same and the newly added 7d II was very easy. It took me a little while when I got the grip on the 5d III, but now it's all just second nature.


----------



## wsheldon (Nov 18, 2014)

nonac said:


> You'll get used to the ergonomics. I have the grip on my 5d Mk III and the new 7d Mk II. They both feel very much the same and the newly added 7d II was very easy. It took me a little while when I got the grip on the 5d III, but now it's all just second nature.



Same with the 6D's BG-E13. At first I thought it was unworkably thick, but I've adapted and now I like it better than the old-style grips with the swing-out battery door.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 18, 2014)

I too have both the 5dIII grip and this grip, my complaint is the lever / joystick is noticeably lower and further away than on the actual body. I almost had to look at the camera to 'find' it the first time I used it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2014)

The accessory grips have always been 'thick' even before the tray for the LP-E6 batteries. I find the vertical grip ergonmics of the 1-series bodies much nicer than a gripped body. On the back of the camera, the integrated grip of the 1D X is smooth, compared to the back of the gripped 7D where the bottom of the grip protrudes backwards.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Anyone have any idea/opinion whether an L plate (RRS) for a Gripped 5D3 would fit on a Gripped 7D2? The grips look pretty close. I don't use it all that much. It would be nice if I could use it for both.



Call RRS and ask, but it's pretty doubtful. There are almost always subtle shape changes, and the RRS plates are custom fit.


----------



## nonac (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Nope, it won't work. I was hoping to be able to use it on both as well. I have the RRS L plate for my 5d Mk III and it will not work on my new gripped 7d Mk II. I think they plan those slight changes to help the aftermarket sales!


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The accessory grips have always been 'thick' even before the tray for the LP-E6 batteries. I find the vertical grip ergonmics of the 1-series bodies much nicer than a gripped body. On the back of the camera, the integrated grip of the 1D X is smooth, compared to the back of the gripped 7D where the bottom of the grip protrudes backwards.



And this is why I don't want to let go of my 1DIII and get a 7D II. :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

nonac said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


 
You actually believe that they had information on the 7D II shape and size 2-1/2 years ago when that plate came out, and planned them so they were not interchangeable??

You can but pland flat plates that can be moved from camera to camers.


----------



## Austin (Nov 18, 2014)

Could Canon have made a comfy grip for the 7DII? Yes, of course the could have.

They didn't because it is one of those small things that can drive a customer to go with a 1DX. Not that the 1DX is comfy - I wouldn't go that far - but they'd by shooting themselves in the foot if they made the 7D more comfortable than their flagship.

It's business. If you want all the bells and whistles, you gotta pay for it. It's all about the little things. Canon's very shrewd in this way.

(Funny, but when I first started to get into photography, I loved Canon. I sort of viewed them as the bringers of cutting-edge technology...like they were doing it from the heart, for the betterment of the craft. Now that I've been around awhile and have seen the strategies they employ, dragging their feet as to what they could accomplish, and crippling their own cameras, I think they're , well, a cold-hearted business. Still love their cameras and lenses though!)


----------



## Tsuru (Nov 18, 2014)

When I moved up from a gripped Rebel to a gripped 6D I was in the same boat. Mind you the batteries are also differently shaped but the Rebel grips fall much more easily to hand. That being said you do get used to it. If I switch back to the Rebel I have some issues adjusting but they only last for a few minutes now (Trying to find the back focus button in the dark after just picking up the camera is always a challenge)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 18, 2014)

JMZawodny said:


> My BG-E16 came in for my 7D2. The first thing I noticed was the tray you need to use in order to install batteries in the grip. There are two trays, one for AA cells and another for a pair of LP-E6N. The tray loads into the end of the grip. The tray makes the grip needlessly thick. As a result, the distance between the shutter release button and the AF ... buttons on the back are a good half inch further apart then they are on the body. My hands are not small (I'm 6'2") and the difference is not entirely comfortable. The little lever below the joystick replicates the function of the lever around the joystick on the back. The issue with that is it is nearly impossible to flip the lever and rotate the wheel just behind the shutter release on the grip with one hand (I use that combo to change the ISO).
> 
> They should have maintained the geometry of the controls found on the body and they should have done so with a trayless design. Not sure what they were thinking.


That's the very first impression, you'll get used to it


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the grip. Always seems to be a trade off for having one on the body. I wish they just made double capacity LP-E6's , maybe at 3600 mAh. That would be perfect for having one battery walking around without having to have a grip. And would be even better for me since im out shooting all night or for hours during sunrises and sunsets. I did buy a couple of batteries on ebay from china with more capacity. those have worked great and I got a lot more use out of them in my 5D mk II ( id leave with battery power left in the grip) .But that sort of battery isn't for everyone. also have a RRS L bracket for the grip and like it a lot. 

I also purchased a 6D and battery grip for the same type of shooting. Im looking at L brackets again. RRS and KIRK look great, are durable and would be fine. But just to give you another option when yours comes out: 

Im going to purchase a ProMediaGear L bracket. http://www.promediagear.com/Canon-6D-BG-E13-L-Bracket-_p_147.html It looks well built, has 2 parts so you can remove part if need be. fits the side doors correctly , has a slot for the hex wrench, looks like it will give me good camera balance horizontally and vertically for panoramas. The first two are $180, this is $150 and they are about to have a thanksgiving sale.I think they make them in house, the video shows the CNC machines at work in the background. so they might have them in stock soon. id email them to find out availability.

just a side note. I cant believe how far the 5DII, battery grip and L bracket prices have fallen. I might sell mine , but seems it would go for hardly anything from what ive seen online. maybe $1600 usd for kit. 
Hope this helps

come onnnn spring time.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Anyone have any idea/opinion whether an L plate (RRS) for a Gripped 5D3 would fit on a Gripped 7D2? The grips look pretty close. I don't use it all that much. It would be nice if I could use it for both.



If kinda fits ... I put it on and it basically lines up but I would not do video/use any connecting cables as the slots don't align perfectly, but you can switch from landscape to portrait easy enough...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 18, 2014)

Erognomics is often a personal thing. I would not call the BG-E16 an ergonomic disaster because it does not fit your hand the way you like it. It may be just find for a larger number of photographers.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. I guess I am not willing to accept the consensus opinion that I "just get used to it". As far as I am concerned it is a fundamental ergonomic flaw of the design. There were viable options for battery accommodation that facilitated the need for proper weather sealing while still providing the necessary ergonomics (i.e., thickness). It is a bastard set up and I do not believe we should willingly accept it. I've been fed pablum before and I do not like it! I think it sucks.

On a secondary note, does anyone wish to buy an essentially never been used BG-E16 battery grip for their EOS 7D2? It is a wonderful accessory that every 7D2 owner should have.


----------

